# what offset are u guys running??



## 743motorsport (Nov 11, 2002)

just picked up a 91 240 and im looking into getting a set of wheels for it since the tires are shoot and id like to go wider? i was wondering what offset u run and if u have a pic of how the wheel sits.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

17x8" +35 front and 17x9" + 35 rear. The fronts could use a little more offset, say +32.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

743motorsport said:


> just picked up a 91 240 and im looking into getting a set of wheels for it since the tires are shoot and id like to go wider? i was wondering what offset u run and if u have a pic of how the wheel sits.


 Offset of +35 all around. Yoko Authorized 5 star Advan Style by American Racing. Made 1 season only and wieght in at 16.5lbs.
Flush with Body Side. 
Also, NS5S NISMO Racing Wheels, 5 Spoke at +35 that stand out 10mm from body side. Wieght in at 15.6lbs.
I will have to dig for pics to view.


----------



## TRAE C. (Jun 16, 2004)

I am running some 17X7 Excell "MAJ" wheels front and rear with a 42mm offsett on a 1991 S13. The tires are KUMHO 711 series 235/40/17 tires front and rear (I was gonna run 245 in rear, they don't come in 40 series) with a 25mm spacer on each wheel front and rear. Looks absolutley awesome. People think I am running somthing sick like 275's in the rear! Yes, they do stick out a little, but I like it. With the spacers, the wide ass 235 series roll and turn full lock without any problems at all. Don't even come close to the factory strut. They look like a 17x8 wheel with a 17 offsett.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its better to get the proper offset instead of using spacers. But because the range of correct offset 4 stud rims is so poor, a lot of the time you dont have a choice.

If you are going to use spacers, get some bolt-on ones or at minimum, get spacers with the correct size locator ring. Dont buy cheap ones with no ring because your wheels wont centre and they will wobble. You can also shear wheel studs off this way.


----------



## TRAE C. (Jun 16, 2004)

*SPACERS*



Joel said:


> its better to get the proper offset instead of using spacers. But because the range of correct offset 4 stud rims is so poor, a lot of the time you dont have a choice.
> 
> If you are going to use spacers, get some bolt-on ones or at minimum, get spacers with the correct size locator ring. Dont buy cheap ones with no ring because your wheels wont centre and they will wobble. You can also shear wheel studs off this way.


You are very right about that. But I have the H&R DRM series, the spacer bolts directly to the hub and then the wheel bolts directly to the spacer. It is the very best I have seen, very sturdy and reliable. Some things you can't do cheap, and wheel spacers are one of them for saftey and for the fear of damaging your ride. But I do agree, by all means if you can afford the 5-lug swap and new wheels, that is the BEST way to go, but I don't have very much money.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

finally - someone doing it the right way!


----------



## TRAE C. (Jun 16, 2004)

Joel said:


> finally - someone doing it the right way!


Hey Joel, I have a friend on another forum that is running the EXACT setup and you smaked his pee pee pretty hard about it. Some other guys did to. They did it the same way I did. Those guys are good people and are really hard pressed right now, they just lost thier mother and dad by a drunk driver. They are doing thier best to build thier cars to forget about thier tradgedy and carry on with thier lives. Please lighten up a little on them. The younger brother is rough around the edges, but the older brother CHICKENHAWK01 is a great person, if he had only a dollar, he would give 99 cents of it without question.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

16x7.5 +0 :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

TRAE C. said:


> Hey Joel, I have a friend on another forum that is running the EXACT setup and you smaked his pee pee pretty hard about it. Some other guys did to. They did it the same way I did. Those guys are good people and are really hard pressed right now, they just lost thier mother and dad by a drunk driver. They are doing thier best to build thier cars to forget about thier tradgedy and carry on with thier lives. Please lighten up a little on them. The younger brother is rough around the edges, but the older brother CHICKENHAWK01 is a great person, if he had only a dollar, he would give 99 cents of it without question.


If you are talking about the same thread im thinking about I made no reference to spacers, only tyre sizes (235 on a 7" rim to be precise).

And personally i think making your tyres stick out 1.8 inches past the guards by using a big spacer is not very smart but I made no comment on that because he used the correct spacer method. If he used floating spaces to push the wheels out that far then Id have something to say.


----------



## TRAE C. (Jun 16, 2004)

Joel said:


> If you are talking about the same thread im thinking about I made no reference to spacers, only tyre sizes (235 on a 7" rim to be precise).
> 
> And personally i think making your tyres stick out 1.8 inches past the guards by using a big spacer is not very smart but I made no comment on that because he used the correct spacer method. If he used floating spaces to push the wheels out that far then Id have something to say.


Joel, I stand corrected. I was just trying to keep the peace more than anything. He does have a large tire on small wheel I will agree. I did the same thing, but it looks nice and does not stick out that far. He also told me to tell you guys "no hard feelings, that is what the forums are for, shooting out ideas and talking about mods. Some people agree on them and some don't, peace.."


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its all good. Any chance of some photos? ive never seen that tyre/offset combination


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

anyonae knows on S13 wich tiers are the best option for performance acording to the engine power?

at 169 HP wich weels will give u the beste time on 1/4 miles
at 200HP ................. ???
at 250HP ................ ??
..........
at 400HP ..... ??
..........

im most interested here in weels/tires size not in how much they weight (lighter are better)


----------



## TRAE C. (Jun 16, 2004)

ByReaL said:


> anyonae knows on S13 wich tiers are the best option for performance acording to the engine power?
> 
> at 169 HP wich weels will give u the beste time on 1/4 miles
> at 200HP ................. ???
> ...


 If you can afford to dedicate 1 set of rims for drag racing purposes (IN THE REAR), the best size is a 15 inch wheel that is atleast 7 to 9 inches wide. Like some Prostars or Draglites. With some BFG or Nitto drag radials. The BFG's in size 245-50-15 hook really hard! But you need a 15x8 wheel, minimum. The Nitto's fit small (narrow), so you might get away with a set of 245's on a 7.5 wheel, but an 8 inch wheel would be better. I had a set of 225-50-17 BFG'S on my Excells, then I ran a set of 245-50-15 on a set of 15x9 prostars and ran .4 faster, 60 foot went from a 2.0 to a 1.8. mph was 7 mph faster. This is on a lightly modified 91 RPS 13 with KA24DE. 14.99 QTR mile time after all said and done.


----------



## hawaiiracerboy (Dec 28, 2004)

743motorsport said:


> just picked up a 91 240 and im looking into getting a set of wheels for it since the tires are shoot and id like to go wider? i was wondering what offset u run and if u have a pic of how the wheel sits.


I have 91 SE Hicas with Gramlights 57c 16x7 (+33) with 225/50/16, and 16x8 (+38) with 245/50/16 it fits well (Kinda flushed tire sidewalls) and I have Tanabe coilovers and it clears without problems.


----------

